# Helloooo



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  
Have fun posting.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome Jehanzeb, Tell us about yourself. Where do you call home, do you ride? own horses? etc.. SPILL! 

I'm Teresa and I live in rural Ks with my other half. I have 5 horses/ponies and 5 dogs. 2 grown sons, 3 grandkids and 1 awesome Daugher-in-law. I'm also lunchlady at the primary school.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am from Gloucester UK, and go to Summer house equestrian centre for riding at 8pm which is 5mins away from my house. As I said I am riding since 4.5 months.

I am not experienced so I can't really say what kind of horses I ride as in what their breed and sizes are but what I can tell is first horse I rode was Barney, then Bella, then Polthos and then Shanni. Barney is big and moody, where as Bella is like quite and response to your orders I'd say. Polthos is big too but is better than Barney. The best of all is Shanni, that horse is very fast, very responsive and superb. I love riding him.

I am afraid I don't own any horses, horse riding is something recent crazy idea out of my many other crazy ideas I usually follow, such as Car Rallying and Sky diving and becoming the top guy in computer gaming.

As professionally, I work as a SD for a company and run my own computer business.

So what about you guys what do you do?

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi! Nice too meet you


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Tamma :lol:. Nice to meet you too

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome to the forum...happy posting!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Angel, bnwalker2 and Rustic! hope you all are well.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i'm a little late...but that's just me 

welcome!


----------

